# Nicest/Best recording of Beethoven's 9th Symphony - 4th Movement - Ode To Joy ?



## insanetk

I'm really looking for the most beautyfull, nicest, play of this by any orchestra. I truly love this 4th movement (ode to joy) and I am looking for the absolutely most passioned recording, audio quality, choir and all that.

I hope someone will help me!


----------



## opus67

Hi, insanetk. Welcome to the forum. While it is impossible to arrive at a consensus as to which is the most beautiful and nicest recording, some of the members expressed their opinion on their favourite recording(s) in this thread.


----------

